# Necrophagist- Whatever happened to them?



## setsuna7 (Apr 20, 2013)

WTF has happened to them? Any of you awesome people knows any thing?
Is the "new" album ever gonna come out? Or is it this generation's Chinese Democracy?

ps: Mods, I tried searching relevant threads, can't find'em.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Apr 20, 2013)

meh, as much as I enjoy listening to Necrophagist, I dont really care to hear another death metal disk containing a sweepfest.


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Apr 20, 2013)

i would like to know the same thing! supposedly the were working on a new album three years ago and i've yet to hear anything else haha


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 20, 2013)

I genuinely believe it's a case of delivering two staggeringly good albums, the pressure of living up to those albums has stopped Muhammed from being able to finish the "new" album. They must be a very hard act to follow. A case of "victory has defeated you", as Bane would say.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2013)

Muhammad got an Ibanez endorsement deal, acquired some sick guitars, and is now on a boat in the middle of the Pacific Ocean chillin'.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 20, 2013)

Freaking love Necrophagist. I read somewhere, maybe here(?), that Muhammed got into boxing. He used to pummel people with his music and now he's going to do it physically/literally.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't expect it to ever come out, and I've completely lost interest in the band. Basically, Obscura put out what Necro should, and two albums of it to boot, so yeah, the album is pointless.


----------



## Housty00 (Apr 20, 2013)

I thought he was just waiting for something with his record deal, and had two albums to release? Maybe waiting for it to expire, or something.


----------



## Viginez (Apr 20, 2013)

yup.
signing 2004.
exit 2014?
who knows. but its possible.


----------



## Shask (Apr 20, 2013)

Was thinking about them the other day also...


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 20, 2013)

everyone hits a writers block but for him to not be able to drop even an EP in the past how many years to keep the huge fanbase he amassed with his previous records is just silly. I am sure even with the completely theoretical factors of writers block and pressure that he has put some stuff together. Cmon man, were dying over here!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 20, 2013)

This is a pretty interesting/funny read 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/134090-necrophagist-new-album-info.html


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 20, 2013)

Muhammed should cut his hair, might help him get over the block and release the album.


----------



## fps (Apr 20, 2013)

The whole thing has become an embarrassment, which heaps even more pressure on the main guy to deliver something and make it good, and so we are in an extreme metal version of the Axl Rose spiral. 

He should release an EP of punk covers just to get something out there then he could start again from the ground up.


----------



## skisgaar (Apr 20, 2013)

fps said:


> and so we are in an extreme metal version of the Axl Rose spiral.




Did you really just compare Muhammad to Axl rose? I mean c'mon. Yeah it's been a long time in the making, but is that even anywhere near a normal comparison?

All I can hope for is a really good album :shurg: I'm not on the edge of my seat or anything, but it'd be nice to have an album by now. All we can do is wait.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 20, 2013)

fps said:


> He should release an EP of punk covers just to get something out there then he could start again from the ground up.


I second this.


----------



## Vinchester (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe he's secretly growing his beard, you know.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 20, 2013)

People pretty much stopped caring AFTER 9 FUCKING YEARS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 20, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Did you really just compare Muhammad to Axl rose? I mean c'mon. Yeah it's been a long time in the making, but is that even anywhere near a normal comparison?



It's been almost a decade. It's not as long as Chinese Democracy (about 15 years), but it's still pretty damn long.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Apr 20, 2013)

Even if it does get released I don't know if I'll care.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 20, 2013)

Another possibility would be to start a new project, name it something else, put Necrophagist to bed. Maybe even just have him play lead guitar and sing backing stuff. I dunno, I just think a guy with his talent needs to be playing. Then maybe release a Necrophagist album later.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 20, 2013)

ive been busy keeping myself entertained with this...

Necrophagist - Foul Body Autopsy (Clarinet Cover) - YouTube


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ someone please fix that lol.


----------



## Joomis (Apr 20, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing. Sadly, its taken way too long which makes it hard to really stay relevant. Still an awesome band though!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a feeling he is done with music. It is a hard career to make a living from. The first break they took from touring he was going to school. Then I read a post where Sami said he only hears from Muhammad once a year to wish him a happy new year. 

Most likely he has moved on. Many people do. And at least he can say that he changed death metal and made an impact on the genre.


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 21, 2013)

OrsusMetal said:


> I have a feeling he is done with music. It is a hard career to make a living from. The first break they took from touring he was going to school. Then I read a post where Sami said he only hears from Muhammad once a year to wish him a happy new year.
> 
> Most likely he has moved on. Many people do. And at least he can say that he changed death metal and made an impact on the genre.



I agree with that. But at least have the BALLS to announce it to the world,to us fans, we deserve to know.... At least..

>my two cents.


----------



## Astral Worm (Apr 21, 2013)

I know Luke from Sleep Terror had said he ran into Muhammed at the Namm show this year and Muhammed told him what was going on with it! But Luke said he was not going to say anything about it cause it was none of his buisness and he didnt want to start a bunch of internet bullcrap! But if I remember correctly it did have something to do with label crap!


----------



## Sofos (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe he is planning on releasing a 6 LP album collection all at once? You know, 5 hours of music, 54 tracks and a little hanging body statue to go with it.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 21, 2013)

Necrophagist's new album is called "The Wait" and it will be released when it is.


Also known as, never. Or at least no one should be sitting around waiting for it to happen


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 21, 2013)

Actually. 

I sent Sami a message complimenting his project _Radiance _and I asked him about Necrophagist. He told me this March 20th.



> No news on Necrophagist unfortunately. I can't really say anything either due to contractual obligations.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 21, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> Freaking love Necrophagist. I read somewhere, maybe here(?), that Muhammed got into boxing. He used to pummel people with his music and now he's going to do it physically/literally.



He's always been interested in boxing, or at least the Rocky films. He used to joke about them a lot back when they still had a forum


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 21, 2013)

OrsusMetal said:


> I have a feeling he is done with music. It is a hard career to make a living from. The first break they took from touring he was going to school. Then I read a post where Sami said he only hears from Muhammad once a year to wish him a happy new year.
> 
> Most likely he has moved on. Many people do. And at least he can say that he changed death metal and made an impact on the genre.



So do it as a hobby and dont tour the record. He could very very easily write the record, get a bunch of studio monsters, record it quick and release it. Then instead of touring just play festival shows around Europe to satisfy the fans. Meanwhile he lives a regular life and works a career.


----------



## concertjunkie (Apr 21, 2013)

At least Sami is working on a new Radiance album, that stuff is sick!


----------



## fps (Apr 21, 2013)

Even if he's done with music, it must be nice to have speculation and a sense of unfinished business around the band, in case he decides in a few years that he wants to come back and do something.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 21, 2013)

I just checked out Radiance because of this thread, waaaaaaay different than what I was expecting  but sick as fuck (EDIT: except for the vocals )


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 21, 2013)

At this point there is so much tech-death out there that Necro isn't even needed. Every new band or modern Death band has a Necrophagist influence. The great thing is that they have made such an impact, there are so many bands that have necro in their music and they have branched out of that 

You have The Faceless, Fallujah, Spawn of Possession, Beyond Creation, Decrepit Birth, Beneath The Massacre, Obscura, Psycroptic, Haarp Machine, Abiotic, Origin, even Job For A Cowboys later stuff........................the list goes on for ever( and forgot to mention alot of bands). It's like being a Death Metal band has a standard and the standard is you having to play really "technical." Plus all these bands have there own style 

The same with Cynic. There are so many Cynic influenced bands (ex:BTBAM) they don't need to create a Focus part 2.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Luke Jaeger from Sleep Terror posted pictures on Facebook of him and Muhammed from this just past NAMM. Luke was way too humble to forcibly ask about the new album. But Luke said that his friend asked him and Muhammed gave him an answer. Luke knows the future of Necrophagist but says he cannot tell the public yet... I respect his decision in that and I acted the same way and was too nervous to bug him to tell me about his findings. But I can tell you that he knows something. Muhammed is alive and working for some audio company that was shown at NAMM. So there's something up, Luke knows it, we don't. Maybe we'll find out soon. But this is what I can provide to this thread. I'm not lying about this. If you can get to Luke's Facebook page and somehow maneuver the stupid fucking Timeline feature, you can find his comments and post about Muhammed and the future of Necrophagist. All it says is all the information I have relied above. But if you go through his photos, you can find the one of Luke and Muhammed from this just past NAMM. I hope this helps, because I REALLY want a new Necrophagist album because that band fucking changed death metal. Hope this helps!


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Apr 21, 2013)

As far as this album being "irrelevant" because it took too long to release, I think that's bullshit. If the music is good, it doesn't matter how long it takes to release it. Onset of Putrefaction and Epitaph are two of the greatest collections of music of all time. Everyone I show Necrophagist, even people who hate death metal, think it's sick as fuck. If/when it releases I know I'll buy it, because it's gonna be incredible. I mean, the 8 year wait between Halo and Halo 2 didn't make it any less of an incredible video game when Halo 2 came out did it? If the product is good, people will say it was worth the wait.


----------



## gunch (Apr 21, 2013)

Decapitated666 said:


> Luke Jaeger from Sleep Terror posted pictures on Facebook of him and Muhammed from this just past NAMM. Luke was way too humble to forcibly ask about the new album. But Luke said that his friend asked him and Muhammed gave him an answer. Luke knows the future of Necrophagist but says he cannot tell the public yet... I respect his decision in that and I acted the same way and was too nervous to bug him to tell me about his findings. But I can tell you that he knows something. Muhammed is alive and working for some audio company that was shown at NAMM. So there's something up, Luke knows it, we don't. Maybe we'll find out soon. But this is what I can provide to this thread. I'm not lying about this. If you can get to Luke's Facebook page and somehow maneuver the stupid fucking Timeline feature, you can find his comments and post about Muhammed and the future of Necrophagist. All it says is all the information I have relied above. But if you go through his photos, you can find the one of Luke and Muhammed from this just past NAMM. I hope this helps, because I REALLY want a new Necrophagist album because that band fucking changed death metal. Hope this helps!



Luke and Muhammed playing together would be pretty sick actually


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 21, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> I don't expect it to ever come out, and I've completely lost interest in the band. Basically, Obscura put out what Necro should, and two albums of it to boot, so yeah, the album is pointless.



Baaaazinggga


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 21, 2013)

DiegusMaximus32 said:


> the 8 year wait between Halo and Halo 2


wut


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 21, 2013)

DiegusMaximus32 said:


> the 8 year wait between Halo and Halo 2 didn't make it any less of an incredible video game when Halo 2 came out did it?



Before you try to compare things, do the research first. It was only THREE years between Halo and Halo 2.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 21, 2013)

CrownofWorms said:


> You have The Faceless, Fallujah, Spawn of Possession, Beyond Creation, Decrepit Birth, Beneath The Massacre, Obscura, Psycroptic, Haarp Machine, Abiotic, Origin, even Job For A Cowboys later stuff.



All great bands but also all bands that arent Necrophagist.


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 22, 2013)

I personally kinda hope he doesn't release another necro album. Those 2 are the best technical death metal cds I've ever heard in my 17 yrs of listening to death metal. That has to be hard to live up to especially with all the pressure from everyone bugging him. I would just keep laying down my ideas and maybe start a side project or a new band as to not tarnish the name. I still don't get everyone thinking Obscura is a better band than necro, they personally barely held my interest. Something just wasn't there in them for me. There is not 1 single riff I dislike in those 2 necro cds.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 22, 2013)

Obscura =/= Necrophagist, both bands have their own sound, and yes while there may be many other sources of tech-death goodness out there, Necrophagist are one of a kind, they are very much Muhammed's vision and sound. Obscura are awesome, but draw from other areas of death metal and put a techier spin on it; one of the main influences I pick up in Obscura is Morbid Angel, whereas I'd say Muhammed pretty much invented the Necrophagist sound, which is one of the reasons it was so fresh.

If people "know something" about the future of Necrophagist but are not allowed to say then sadly it seems likely that the band have split up or Muhammed has entered some dispute with his label (probably for not delivering the music he signed up to deliver, but also not announcing the end of his band) and legal proceedings are taking place surrounding Muhammed's failure to fulfill a contractual obligation.

I wish he'd just get off his ass and drop another Necro-bomb on us like he has done twice before and put this whole embarrassing saga to bed.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 22, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Obscura =/= Necrophagist, both bands have their own sound, and yes while there may be many other sources of tech-death goodness out there, Necrophagist are one of a kind, they are very much Muhammed's vision and sound. Obscura are awesome, but draw from other areas of death metal and put a techier spin on it; one of the main influences I pick up in Obscura is Morbid Angel, whereas I'd say Muhammed pretty much invented the Necrophagist sound, which is one of the reasons it was so fresh.
> 
> If people "know something" about the future of Necrophagist but are not allowed to say then sadly it seems likely that the band have split up or Muhammed has entered some dispute with his label (probably for not delivering the music he signed up to deliver, but also not announcing the end of his band) and legal proceedings are taking place surrounding Muhammed's failure to fulfill a contractual obligation.
> 
> I wish he'd just get off his ass and drop another Necro-bomb on us like he has done twice before and put this whole embarrassing saga to bed.



You put my exact thoughts into much more eloquent delivery


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 22, 2013)

When/If it comes out, you know all the kiddies has they are irrelevant will be soiling themselves when the news strikes about the new album. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 22, 2013)

CrownofWorms said:


> The same with Cynic. There are so many Cynic influenced bands (ex:BTBAM) they don't need to create a Focus part 2.





BTBAM would not have been my first choice for that analogy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 22, 2013)

Seeing as it's drifted from an "when" situation to an "if" situation, and since there has been zero relevant info provided in this thread, other than a boat load of unsubstantiated hearsay, I'm shutting this thread down. 

If anyone does get some concrete info, feel free to open up a thread with it. Until then, folks who are "unable" to say can stop acting cool.


----------

